# Innenlager Norco Shore 2009



## MaxIBK (3. Juni 2012)

Servus!

Ich würd gern bei meinem Norco Shore 2009 das Innenlager wechseln. Ich weiß, dass ein Truvativ Howitzer rein muss. Allerdings gibt es da ja verschiedene Gehäusebreiten, Achsbohrungen und Kettenlinien. Würd gerne das Howitzer Team reinbauen. Hab ne Holzfeller Kurbel und verwende eine Race Face Kettenführung. Weiß vllt. jemand welche Lagergröße ich da brauch?

Danke!
Max


----------



## MaxIBK (5. Juni 2012)

Keiner??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (6. Juni 2012)

Hi Max

Das Shore 2009 kam mit einem Howitzer 68/73 mm Innenlager. 

Falls du das Shore 2 mit 150mm Einbaubreite hast, brauchst du wohl das folgende Lager:

http://www.banditbike.ch/catalog/pr...d=450&osCsid=c0ddb10c15bc258b745b4e5480d3f60d

Bei einem Shore 3 mit 135mm HR-Nabenbreite wäre es also das folgende Lager:

http://www.banditbike.ch/catalog/pr...d=447&osCsid=c0ddb10c15bc258b745b4e5480d3f60d

Am besten schraubst du aber das Ding einmal schnell raus und vergewisserst dich, dass wir keinen 
Mist erzählen ;-)

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

